# AYA-NEO, a handheld gaming PC, claims to be the “most powerful handheld gaming device”



## Flame (Aug 14, 2020)

i bet it cant even run crysis.

checkmate atheist


----------



## Bladexdsl (Aug 14, 2020)

move over switch


----------



## AmandaRose (Aug 14, 2020)

The case design looks very familiar. I have definitely seen something similar somewhere but I can't think where


----------



## leon315 (Aug 14, 2020)

We are in 2020, can it run Crysis *remaster*?


----------



## Prans (Aug 14, 2020)

leon315 said:


> We are in 2020, can it run Crysis *remaster*?


it's not even out yet for PC, only on the Switch.


----------



## Reploid (Aug 14, 2020)

DS? could that test it with actual games?


----------



## leon315 (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> it's not even out yet for PC, only on the Switch.


That means non-common PCs are able to run Crysis remaster in 2020!


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> it's not even out yet for PC, only on the Switch.





leon315 said:


> We are in 2020, can it run Crysis *remaster*?



you see leon when you make a joke you pick your words carefully.


checkmate atheist leon315


----------



## Asia81 (Aug 14, 2020)

No gpu?


----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2020)

I'll believe it when it launches. Smach Z talked a big game (ha!) but failed to deliver (at the time I'm writing this, at least). They promise a lot, time will tell if they can actually produce it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2020)

Can't wait to see the high temps and one hour battery life


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Aug 14, 2020)

Price is too high, but most importantly the specs of keel too (no mention of GPU either, possibly the most important aspect, but I guess they will announce this nearer the time, as prices and improvements change quickly (could be RDNA 2).

RAM is wasted really, at this resolution too, they'd be much better off just sticking to 8GB on this type of product / specs.

Resolution is low, but obviously bumping this creates a lot more problems with resources required, heat generated and battery drain, given it's a portable device, it would be a major blow, on a 7" screen, this resolution shouldn't be too bad.

512GB NVMe - decent amount of storage, but games are huge nowdays, so drawing the line somewhere is complicated.


----------



## leon315 (Aug 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> you see leon when you make a joke you pick your words carefully.
> 
> 
> checkmate atheist leon315


You forgot that Crysis was ultimate pc benchmark age ago? Right? Is Switch a pc? high-end IQ is required to *see* my jokes.


----------



## huma_dawii (Aug 14, 2020)

Living proof Nintendo has been ripping people off with their "hybrid console" cough cheap tablet cough


----------



## catlover007 (Aug 14, 2020)

huma_dawii said:


> Living proof Nintendo has been ripping people off with their "hybrid console" cough cheap tablet cough


if Nintendo could sell the Switch for 700$ they wouldn't have needed to pick from Nvidia's bargin bin


----------



## Flame (Aug 14, 2020)

leon315 said:


> You forgot that Crysis was ultimate pc benchmark age ago? Right? Is Switch a pc? high-end IQ is required to *see* my jokes.



_see_? i can see it i just dont think you *understand *how to make a joke. 

even tho the same joke was made by me; few post above you but better.

learn to copy properly.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 14, 2020)

Price seems right, I am concerned about battery life and thermal throttling though.
With 6 cores, that's a decently powerful chip, but at 15W TDP; that makes it much harder to cool than something like a Core m5 at only 5W TDP. Smach Z has a similar TDP out of the box but configurable to run at even higher TDP (20 something watts) and we've all heard what the battery life is like on that.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh, _those Chinese.

My levice is vely goo. Is vely powelfu. _

*I wouldn't be surprised if these explodes whilst someone naive enough to buy it is playing with it while being charged*_._

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> _see_? i can see it i just dont think you *understand *how to make a joke.
> 
> even tho the same joke was made by me; few post above you but better.
> 
> learn to copy properly.


Master, oh master! (・o・)


----------



## leon315 (Aug 14, 2020)

Flame said:


> _see_? i can see it i just dont think you *understand *how to make a joke.
> 
> even tho the same joke was made by me; few post above you but better.
> 
> learn to copy properly.


The meme "can my pc able to run Crysis" was out 13 years ago, when I use this meme I believe you still wear diaper at time, so who's the copycat? You.


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Aug 14, 2020)

Do you think this is VR capable?


----------



## Jayro (Aug 14, 2020)

I am not gonna lie... I was going to assume it would be something like an AMD Ryzen 3 3200G with 8GB of LPDDR4 2133, and maybe a 256GB eMMC module for storage... But these specs blow my mind for a handheld!


----------



## gnmmarechal (Aug 14, 2020)

Seems alright, I'll be paying attention to this


----------



## Stealphie (Aug 14, 2020)

I get the feeling this is gonna flop hard.


----------



## teamlocust (Aug 14, 2020)

nintendo switch not upto his standards... its rich coming from clone console country china... lol


----------



## Reecey (Aug 14, 2020)

Yes I like this I would be seriously interested. I do prefer handheld on the go gaming nowadays I don’t go for sit down television consoles, it just seems sad and really reclusive, it makes me think people that do sit down tv gaming a lot must wank out very regularly! which is probably true..


----------



## raxadian (Aug 14, 2020)

Eh... who is gonna buy this thing?

PC gamers are gonna stick with their PCs and maybe stream their games to their smartphones or tablets from their PCs.

Console gamers already have a Switch.

Smartphone gamers can get a Gaming Smartphone instead.  

If this has been released months after the Switch, it might have a market.

Nowadays?  Hahaha.


----------



## AkiraKurusu (Aug 14, 2020)

Oh no. Ohhh noooooo.

They screwed up the buttons and the analog sticks, by copying Xbox. That's dumb, and alienates those who never use Xbox controllers.

Hey, Aya Neo, how about making a model with _aligned_ analog sticks, and the (clockwise) XABY button layout? For those who grew up with Nintendo? Or, to aim towards PlayStation users, aligned sticks and Circle/Square/Triangle/Cross?
Something non-Xbox players can find comfortable and doesn't mess with their muscle memory?


----------



## EvilMakiPR (Aug 14, 2020)

Another month, another Switch knockoff


----------



## MadMakuFuuma (Aug 14, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Oh no. Ohhh noooooo.
> 
> They screwed up the buttons and the analog sticks, by copying Xbox. That's dumb, and alienates those who never use Xbox controllers.
> 
> ...



i have sega, nintendo, sony and microsoft consoles and controllers/ joysticks, and i never had "muscle memory" problems when i use any of them. in fact, im still use my xbox360 wireless controller (two, to be more precise) on my pc, with all emulators (dolphin, redream, critra, ppsspp, pcsx2, retroarch cores for various retro-consoles etc) without any problem whatsoever.


----------



## Obveron (Aug 14, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> No gpu?





yoyoyo69 said:


> Price is too high, but most importantly the specs of keel too (no mention of GPU either, possibly the most important aspect, but I guess they will announce this nearer the time, as prices and improvements change quickly (could be RDNA 2).



The 4500u is an APU, the cpu component is 6 core zen2, the graphics is 6 unit Vega.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 14, 2020)

How much?


----------



## KingVamp (Aug 14, 2020)

I didn't even know Smach Z wasn't out yet.

Anyway, didn't get a chance to see the videos, but does this not have TV-out?


----------



## Prans (Aug 14, 2020)

SuperDan said:


> How much?


it's written in the article: around $700


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Aug 14, 2020)

Obveron said:


> The 4500u is an APU, the cpu component is 6 core zen2, the graphics is 6 unit Vega.



Thanks for the info, I should have checked (I'm at work, so didn't).

The CPU is actually a bit of a beast, I wonder what the TDP is at full throttle and how long it can sustain max frequency?

I still feel they should reduce the RAM, to be honest, this is looking like a very unbalanced system. Very likely Windows OS (possible it could be Linux, but I seriously doubt it). At that resolution they should go 4 core, 8GB Ram. I'm guessing the RAM is shared with it being an APU.


----------



## Justinde75 (Aug 14, 2020)

This is just going to be smach z 2.0


----------



## Deleted member 512337 (Aug 14, 2020)

These handheld pcs are too powerful for their own good.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 14, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Oh no. Ohhh noooooo.
> 
> They screwed up the buttons and the analog sticks, by copying Xbox. That's dumb, and alienates those who never use Xbox controllers.
> 
> ...


If you really can't adjust because of the sticks and/or button layout, that's on you. Holy crap. 


Justinde75 said:


> This is just going to be smach z 2.0


Maybe. Maybe not.


----------



## Little_Anonymous_Hacker (Aug 14, 2020)

If it had a 1080p or higher OLED screen, I'd definitely buy it.


Spoiler: Offtopic






leon315 said:


> The meme "can my pc able to run Crysis" was out 13 years ago so who's the copycat? You.


You messed up by not doing your research. Just admit it and move on.


leon315 said:


> when I use this meme I believe you still wear diaper at time


If this is a meme from 13 years ago, then your implication that he's a baby doesn't even make any sense.

Flame 2 - Leon 0


Spoiler: Rant



I also find that mentality to be very offensive. You don't have to be a baby to wear diapers. Every now and then, when my parents aren't around, I enjoy wearing diapers, using a pacifier, and partaking in other babyish things. It takes me back to a simpler, happier time, and I find it very comforting.

There's a difference between being "childlike" and "childish." Childlike means that you embrace your inner child. I'm very much a mature adult, but I have a very different, yet helpful perspective on life. Childish is what you are being. Petty, vindictive, unwilling to admit that you were wrong, and instead trying to escalate the situation. Lifestyle isn't an indication of maturity. Social and emotional skills and independence are. If you want to be like this, consider leaving GBAtemp and signing up here.

So Leon, who's really being a baby?
</rant>


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 14, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Oh no. Ohhh noooooo.
> 
> They screwed up the buttons and the analog sticks, by copying Xbox. That's dumb, and alienates those who never use Xbox controllers.
> 
> ...



Xbox is the freaking standard on PC. There might be an argument for aligning the analogs but they absolutely need to use this button layout. Mashing the right face button to block in soul calibur feels completely wrong no matter what label it has so they had best conform to the PC industry standard to make sure that happens.


----------



## CompSciOrBust (Aug 14, 2020)

Whenever I see things like this I imagine they have awful thermals and terrible battery life. Does anyone here own a GPD pocket to confirm? The Switch can get away with it because it's risc and has a custom os but x86 is power hungry and Windows has it's own stuff running in the background eating up power.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 14, 2020)

wow that's quite an interesting. I wonder how hot it is though, and what's the level of details of the games that were being tested


----------



## Rail Fighter (Aug 14, 2020)

I guess it's capable of running the Yuzu emulator.


----------



## Kraken_X (Aug 14, 2020)

*CPU mark score: *
AMD Ryzen 5 4500U - 11,218

*Single Threaded CPU score: *
AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 4500U - 2,486

*GPUmark score:*
Ryzen 5 PRO 4500U with Radeon Graphics  - 2,008


CPU wise it seems solid; roughly on par with a 9th gen Core i5 in both single and multi core performance.

GPU wise, it fares much worse being on par with a GTX 675M, which is about 6 years old at this point.  It's going to struggle with 60fps at 720p and max settings.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kraken_X said:


> *CPU mark score: *
> AMD Ryzen 5 4500U - 11,218
> 
> *Single Threaded CPU score: *
> ...



Yeah, it's going to be like all the others, but with an unbalanced, way over powered CPU and too much RAM (possible storage too, really).

It's going to play older games and emulators, it will likely play a few newer games at lower fps.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## Veho (Aug 14, 2020)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Whenever I see things like this I imagine they have awful thermals and terrible battery life. Does anyone here own a GPD pocket to confirm?


(I don't own one.) 
By all reviews and user accounts, the GPD Win / Pocket don't get very hot, but they also have much weaker specs, so it's not a good comparison.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 14, 2020)

Will be interesting to see, but I'm not expecting much performance-wise. The integrated Vega GPU with mobile Ryzen APUs aren't particularly impressive, I had a Ryzen 5 2500u laptop and that could barely do 1080p in a lot of high end games, and unfortunately the integrated GPU in AMD's mobile APUs hasn't seen any kind of huge boost (unlike the CPU cores, which have), so I expect it'll be about the same performance-wise which will be depressing for the "most powerful handheld device".


----------



## emigre (Aug 14, 2020)

CompSciOrBust said:


> Whenever I see things like this I imagine they have awful thermals and terrible battery life. Does anyone here own a GPD pocket to confirm? The Switch can get away with it because it's risc and has a custom os but x86 is power hungry and Windows has it's own stuff running in the background eating up power.



I have the OG GPD Win. It got uncomfortably hot though I do understand the successor systems have much better thermals.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 14, 2020)

if the switch could sell well for 700$ then nintendo wouldnt need lower specs, seriously i just dont see anyone giving 700$ for this.


----------



## SuperDan (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> it's written in the article: around $700


Jesus I'm out I would for around $300..  After getting a Nvidia Shield Portable and a GDP which I don't use....   This will be the best toy ever for a month then to the collection of stuff I do t use


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Aug 14, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> No gpu?


How do you expect anyone at all to slap a dedicated GPU in a handheld device. Those things are massive.


----------



## eriol33 (Aug 14, 2020)

AmandaRose said:


> The case design looks very familiar. I have definitely seen something similar somewhere but I can't think where


Ipega 9023?


----------



## Darksabre72 (Aug 14, 2020)

Asia81 said:


> No gpu?


not an external gpu rather an cpu with an intergrated gpu


----------



## grey72 (Aug 14, 2020)

desktop windows in a switch form factor, what's not to love?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 14, 2020)

grey72 said:


> desktop windows in a switch form factor, what's not to love?


The price... It's about what it should be for a device like this... but who is dropping $700 on these and actually using them?


----------



## GoldenBullet (Aug 14, 2020)

Making a powerful device is easy, getting support for it is hard. It is expensive to cram pc hardware into a small formfactor. Nintendo really should have partnered with Qualcomm to get their mobile hardware into the switch. Nvidia's Shield was good for its time but phones have already surpassed its performance even without active cooling.


----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2020)

*Random Chinese start-up nobody's ever heard of creates a portable PC that costs roughly $200 more than PS5/XBSX and has no marketing or support*

"sWiTcH iS dEaD!!1"

Every.  Single.  Time.


----------



## THEELEMENTKH (Aug 14, 2020)

512 gb of internal space sadly isn't enough for current-era games


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 14, 2020)

GoldenBullet said:


> Making a powerful device is easy, getting support for it is hard. It is expensive to cram pc hardware into a small formfactor. Nintendo really should have partnered with Qualcomm to get their mobile hardware into the switch. Nvidia's Shield was good for its time but phones have already surpassed its performance even without active cooling.


I'd rather they wait and see how AMDs mobile chips will play out. The Galaxy S21 is coming out next year and reported to come with a chip set from AMD. Qualcomm is cool and all, but they're plateauing with their hardware.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> *Random Chinese start-up nobody's ever heard of creates a portable PC that costs roughly $200 more than PS5/XBSX and has no marketing or support*
> 
> "sWiTcH iS dEaD!!1"
> 
> Every.  Single.  Time.


I just don't understand why people make this connection. This device starts at over twice the cost of the Switch... And offers less... Yeah, a portable PC was cool... In 2007... But this is a gamer marketed toy. It's weird.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Wow, nice to see AYA-NEO getting on GBATEMP !!!!!

btw , long time lurker, just feel like addressing all these questions here.

and let me just say......crysis ? lol 
I guess it should be the game that we demo tmr lol.

and...

here is the standard info i am copying from our discord server 
(the invites are all those youtube videos )



1) barring any further worsening of the current world situation, AYA may potentially be in your hands by Christmas 2020. This is so that Int'l fans can join AYA in it's celebration of it's official retail release of the device. 
2) It will be sold AFTER China's domestic launch (it is easier for RMAs for domestic backers and this helps to weed out any initial batch production issues)
3) Barring any major changes, price for AYA NEO is to be priced below USD$700. This will be AYA's way of giving it back to it's community in recognition of everyone's support as a new player in this handheld space.
4) Price above is slated for 4500U.
5) 4800U may be an option (to be confirmed on both availability and pricing/depending on demand garnered from the community)
6) AYA is not asking for any upfront payment at this point in time until NEO is ready for sale. Decision on how pre-orders will be conducted is still currently undecided.

so no , this is not going to be a Smach Z 2.0 lol~

and yes ,it is NOT cheap, but it is like a computer than a normal console , so 
if you don't have switch yet, I think u should buy a switch first lol.
if you are like me who can't stop dying from all those indie games like dead cells.
this might save u a few mins when u respawn lol. 

so yes, it is not for everyone~ and no, u dont have to buy it

Cheers

Lee


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> Wow, nice to see AYA-NEO getting on GBATEMP !!!!!
> 
> btw , long time lurker, just feel like addressing all these questions here.
> 
> ...


How about a review unit for GBAtemp?


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

THEELEMENTKH said:


> 512 gb of internal space sadly isn't enough for current-era games



you can insert your own m2 ssd if u want though lol


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> How about a review unit for GBAtemp?


sounds great, I will reach out to the author of this thread~

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GoldenBullet said:


> Making a powerful device is easy, getting support for it is hard. It is expensive to cram pc hardware into a small formfactor. Nintendo really should have partnered with Qualcomm to get their mobile hardware into the switch. Nvidia's Shield was good for its time but phones have already surpassed its performance even without active cooling.


this is like a windows tablet with controller , and it has steam epic store and tons of other stuff like 
for instance retroarch , I don't get how u can link this with the shield (which I own btw lol, it is pretty nice, if you have big hands lol, this is like worse than the duke controller lol)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Flame said:


> i bet it cant even run crysis.
> 
> checkmate atheist



lol crysis 3 is like ps3 era game lol, 4500u can play fallout 3 at ultra high with 60fps at 5watt FYI


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> sounds great, I will reach out to the author of this thread~
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


That fallout 3 example is kinda... Pointless. Crysis 3 is far more demanding, believe it or not...


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

yoyoyo69 said:


> Price is too high, but most importantly the specs of keel too (no mention of GPU either, possibly the most important aspect, but I guess they will announce this nearer the time, as prices and improvements change quickly (could be RDNA 2).
> 
> RAM is wasted really, at this resolution too, they'd be much better off just sticking to 8GB on this type of product / specs.
> 
> ...



lol 8gb of ram and u can't play most of the triple A titles on PC lol , this is 2020 buddy.




JuanMena said:


> Oh, _those Chinese.
> 
> My levice is vely goo. Is vely powelfu. _
> 
> ...



last time i checked , it was the sumsang note7 in GTA lol




leon315 said:


> The meme "can my pc able to run Crysis" was out 13 years ago, when I use this meme I believe you still wear diaper at time, so who's the copycat? You.



imho  crysis 2-3 which i have beat on ps3 was pretty damn good, but the 1st one i played on pc, well , let just say it is bit too hard for me (game play wise ) , maybe this is like a sign for me to beat the first one on aya lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bladexdsl said:


> move over switch


 nah, I am keeping both lol


AmandaRose said:


> The case design looks very familiar. I have definitely seen something similar somewhere but I can't think where


well, uncle A came up with this twilight-zone-ish hoook design and we did not like it , so yeah , I think it is now looking like UFO but the retail edition will be having a different look l~


Asia81 said:


> No gpu?


gpu is in the same chip with the cpu, it is a vega6


Veho said:


> I'll believe it when it launches. Smach Z talked a big game (ha!) but failed to deliver (at the time I'm writing this, at least). They promise a lot, time will tell if they can actually produce it.


at least AYA will not take ur money without the NEO being mass-produced fast lol, so it is not going to be anything like the smach Z


the_randomizer said:


> Can't wait to see the high temps and one hour battery life


when I was playing the death stranding , it was no hotter than my switch ( though i only own the original switch , not the new revision)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Memoir said:


> That fallout 3 is it is kinda... Pointless. Crysis 3 is far more demanding, believe it or not...


i do believe it, so I think we should test it out when i am in shenzhen again.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Brayton1-7 said:


> Do you think this is VR capable?



this is more powerful than any of ur arm-based VR device, but it is not like a gtx1070 , so u can't really play anything demanding in VR , unless u r ok with throwing up a lot lol


----------



## Goku1992A (Aug 14, 2020)

The device is good some of you guys forget smartphones cost around $1000 and it doesnt deliver as much power as this device.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I guess it's capable of running the Yuzu emulator.


I personally love EMU and I heard from our discord fans ,that his 4500u can do a lot with yuzu , but officially , AYA can't talk about anything emu-related, but we will send them to those who can as soon as we are ready.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Goku1992A said:


> The device is good some of you guys forget smartphones cost around $1000 and it doesnt deliver as much power as this device.


the price at 700usd is only slightly higher than the more common laptop with the same spec ( and lesser thermal solution ) 
so at its launch , I say it is a bargain if u need one (not that u should pick aya over switch , ps5 and the new xbox , if you don't mind how much a game cost or if ppl here can just hack it , I don't think aya is anything special , unless u can't wait for the game to load like i am lol )

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



CompSciOrBust said:


> Whenever I see things like this I imagine they have awful thermals and terrible battery life. Does anyone here own a GPD pocket to confirm? The Switch can get away with it because it's risc and has a custom os but x86 is power hungry and Windows has it's own stuff running in the background eating up power.


it is pretty unfair to judge AYA by how GPD is lol, especially when AYA is by a 7nm 4500u and your pocket is probly still 14nm +++++++++++++++++++++


----------



## raystriker (Aug 14, 2020)

Will it have Vapour chamber cooling? The 4500U is a mighty fine cpu. If the makers can give the device a bit more thermal headroom and let the cpu boost higher, I'm sold.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Jayro said:


> I am not gonna lie... I was going to assume it would be something like an AMD Ryzen 3 3200G with 8GB of LPDDR4 2133, and maybe a 256GB eMMC module for storage... But these specs blow my mind for a handheld!



to play modern title like the rdr2, AYA is actually just barely enough for low setting at 800p 

of course , it is enough for u to just open and play without we go all nuclear scientists on them to "mod" the game with lesser parts , so we can run it at 20 fps lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



raystriker said:


> Will it have Vapour chamber cooling? The 4500U is a mighty fine cpu. If the makers can give the device a bit more thermal headroom and let the cpu boost higher, I'm sold.



i don't think I know this term, but the entire thermal solution is enough for 35w , so ~


----------



## raystriker (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> i don't think I know this term, but the entire thermal solution is enough for 35w , so ~


Okay, that's pretty good. Good luck, and keep up the good work!


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

raystriker said:


> Okay, that's pretty good. Good luck, and keep up the good work!



thx buddy , with uncle A's aggressive pricing for the launch , I will need a lot of those to help AYA break even and live to have more product lol.


----------



## raystriker (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> thx buddy , with uncle A's aggressive pricing for the launch , I will need a lot of those to help AYA break even and live to have more product lol.


Yeah I understand. Since AYA is a small company, they probably don't get the same deal from AMD that larger laptop manufacturers get. 
That being said, I think the device is well priced. It's priced cheaper or similarly to the other new Ryzen ultrabooks with similar specs I've seen.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

raystriker said:


> Yeah I understand. Since AYA is a small company, they probably don't get the same deal from AMD that larger laptop manufacturers get.
> That being said, I think the device is well priced. It's priced cheaper or similarly to the other new Ryzen ultrabooks with similar specs I've seen.



AYA is actually backed by AMD directly, so we have the same treatment as every big brands, but the RND cost is the same or actually more , 

AYA uses 16g ram with 4266 and a better "fan and heatsink" as well as being way way and way smaller.

so we will have raise the price after the launch ,we will honor the less than 700usd price for the launch as that was how it was promised from day one. (it is the price that AYA can break even with 10k sold, which I think is some-what possible with some luck)

cheers

Lee 

p.s. thanks for your kind words , I understand GBATemp is mostly console gamers so they don't see AYA as PC gamer do.


----------



## Prans (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> p.s. thanks for your kind words , I understand GBATemp is mostly console gamers so they don't see AYA as PC gamer do.



just a hunch but I think people want everything cheap or free around here...


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> just a hunch but I think people want everything cheap or free around here...


hahah , I hacked all my consoles, so I can totally relate to this vibe here, I think it is cool, 

AYA is NOT for everyone, then again nothing is ~ not even the switch lol


----------



## limpbiz411 (Aug 14, 2020)

Here we go again, another device to be a mobile pc dedicated for gaming, that wont see the light of day.


----------



## TheCasualties (Aug 14, 2020)

Great to see more handheld PC's coming out! I hope this does well.

What ports will be on the device? USB ports and HDMI for mirroring the display to an external TV perhaps?

I'm thinking about mouse and keyboard too.. Kind of defeats the 'handheld' purpose, but it might be nice when you need it for certain games. (Only feasible when you aren't on the go, I suppose)

The only reason I still lean towards a GDP Win is for their integrated keyboard and clamshell design, but I could look past that since the price seems reasonable.

Quite impressed with the Death Stranding demo! I wonder how it does in Chapter 3, where the world is expanded and frames drop a bit.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

TheCasualties said:


> Great to see more handheld PC's coming out! I hope this does well.
> 
> What ports will be on the device? USB ports and HDMI for mirroring the display to an external TV perhaps?
> 
> ...



spoiler alert !! i have not yet even beat that game lol ( didn't have time to play lol with a 1 year old lol)

but i will play and tell u i guess lolol~ 

we will 100% have a docking solution like the switch btw.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



limpbiz411 said:


> Here we go again, another device to be a mobile pc dedicated for gaming, that wont see the light of day.


even that is the case , u will not be paying for it before it see the "light of day". 

so no smach z BS for u to laugh about lol


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 14, 2020)

but can you run Linux on it?


----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> just a hunch but I think people want everything cheap or free around here...


Nah, I wouldn't expect a portable system with these specs to come in at a low price, but nor would I reasonably expect it to compete with Nintendo's offerings (which have an entirely different target audience anyway).  I do hope it can find some success, but regardless I feel like the timing for release is bad.  Even a lot of PC-centric gamers will be considering purchasing PS5 or XBSX for one reason or another, and then in 3-4 years Nintendo will be releasing "Switch 2" with specs similar to this but for about $300 less.  Gotta space these things out.


----------



## Prans (Aug 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Nah, I wouldn't expect a portable system with these specs to come in at a low price, but nor would I reasonably expect it to compete with Nintendo's offerings (which have an entirely different target audience anyway).  I do hope it can find some success, but regardless I feel like the timing for release is bad.  Even a lot of PC-centric gamers will be considering purchasing PS5 or XBSX for one reason or another, and then in 3-4 years Nintendo will be releasing "Switch 2" with specs similar to this but for about $300 less.  Gotta space these things out.


I think they're also targeting another audience. take GPD for example, they're already on their 3rd/4th device with a strong fanbase which helps them reach/exceed their crowdfunding goals every single time. that's the market AYA is shooting for. niche for sure but existent nonetheless


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

RyuShinobi500 said:


> but can you run Linux on it?


it is x86, I don't see why not lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Xzi said:


> Nah, I wouldn't expect a portable system with these specs to come in at a low price, but nor would I reasonably expect it to compete with Nintendo's offerings (which have an entirely different target audience anyway).  I do hope it can find some success, but regardless I feel like the timing for release is bad.  Even a lot of PC-centric gamers will be considering purchasing PS5 or XBSX for one reason or another, and then in 3-4 years Nintendo will be releasing "Switch 2" with specs similar to this but for about $300 less.  Gotta space these things out.


if u don't mind wait for 10 years, we might get proper VR gaming exp even lol, so it is something to have within 2020 vs 2023 lol


----------



## Xzi (Aug 14, 2020)

Prans said:


> I think they're also targeting another audience. take GPD for example, they're already on their 3rd/4th device with a strong fanbase which helps them reach/exceed their crowdfunding goals every single time. that's the market AYA is shooting for. niche for sure but existent nonetheless


Oh for sure, I myself owned a GPD Win a while back.  It's just that releasing around the holidays in 2020 gives the appearance that they're trying to compete with next-gen consoles even if that isn't their intent.  For what little my opinion is worth, I think the smart move would be taking their time to polish everything and release it mid-2021, as next year is looking completely barren where new hardware is concerned.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 14, 2020)

Xzi said:


> Oh for sure, I myself owned a GPD Win a while back.  It's just that releasing around the holidays in 2020 gives the appearance that they're trying to compete with next-gen consoles even if that isn't their intent.  For what little my opinion is worth, I think the smart move would be taking their time to polish everything and release it mid-2021, as next year is looking completely barren where new hardware is concerned.


it is already polished for a year, i think we r ready ,but it is bad timing with ps5 coming around the same time lol , or it is not , hard to say


----------



## Berkiel (Aug 14, 2020)

It's crazy to see some of the reactions around this product, I've been following it ever since the first prototype video came up, I'm a handheld fan in general, and this is a gateway between consoles and PC's Who cares about the Switch being half the price when 10 games with it makes it more expensive in the long run? You can get the Neo, log in to your Steam (or else) account and have access to all your library, of course there's a market for that, we're almost 600 on the Discord server.I find the price really reasonable, a living room console requires a TV, 60-70€/$ per AAA game, a desktop PC requires sitting in one place.

Also saw "another month, another Switch knockoff" yeah show me handhelds running on windows with the Switch form factor please, I'm interested to see one other than the AYA Neo that'll be available before the end of the year?

People need to realise that showing support to this project will make refreshes with higher gens APU's a possibility, waiting for those refreshes to come up will make it so nothing interesting ever happens, they do have support directly from AMD.

Also bad crowdfunded project like the Smach Z only gives bad rep' to the whole thing, here no one will be asked to fund anything, once the prototype is finished, it starts entering mass production and the faster to order might get one before X-mas, if not, Q1 2121.

I'm not a rich person but I'll support this because honestly it is awesome, don't blame Aya for the failures that happened before with other companies. There is room on the market for other brands than GPD, competition is the best thing for the consumers. 

They're constantly giving updates to the international community, answer all questions they can, it's the most exciting thing happening this crap year for me and for more and more people!


----------



## peteruk (Aug 14, 2020)

I had been reading about this for a few weeks, had already watched the various videos.

It's seriously on my purchase list come Christmas time, or whenever it releases.


----------



## Delipunch (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> you can insert your own m2 ssd if u want though lol



What physical size though? "Full size" 2280 or the smaller formfactor 2242?


----------



## HarveyHouston (Aug 14, 2020)

This thing runs Windows? I can see me putting Ubuntu on it, _if_ I wanted to get one. However, this seems a bit too niche to be sold to the average consumer, but then again, mainstream electronics started out niche, didn't they?


----------



## the_randomizer (Aug 14, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> lol 8gb of ram and u can't play most of the triple A titles on PC lol , this is 2020 buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know there is an edit button, right?


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Aug 15, 2020)

99/100 will overheat and brick.
the design looks nice but it a brick.

1/100 that dont overheat and brick will never be used or maybe just turned on a time or two. no set up even done of system.


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Aug 15, 2020)

I wonder what would happen if Valve put their minds to creating a handheld PC gaming device?  That seems like a sort of thing I could see them playing with.  In the meantime, I hope this can deliver on the hype.


----------



## wiitendo84 (Aug 15, 2020)

But can it play arkham knight


----------



## Obveron (Aug 15, 2020)

Looks good, my biggest gripe is the button layout.  I need the right thumbstick up higher to get comfortable.   Like the Switch, I can't hold it and use the right thumbstick for extended dual analog gaming.   And there needs to be two triggers on each hand.


----------



## MagnesG (Aug 15, 2020)

Good luck on getting comfortable thermal capacity / battery life, even with $700 price tag.

That UFO prototype only last around 1 hour lol on max.


----------



## GBADWB (Aug 15, 2020)

Do people in this thread not know that the 4500U is a 15W product(and can be configured to be as low as 12W making it on par with the switch at times)? The switch itself is a 10W product...

Even on CISC architecture, you have to add in that the 4500U is on a 7nm process (being more dense than the nintendo switch) as well as its batteries W/H being 3x bigger than the switches. The only thing going against it(to me at least)  is that no APU is going to be using navi for a while, as all of them will be Vega based for the time being.


----------



## yoyoyo69 (Aug 15, 2020)

geargeeksp said:


> lol 8gb of ram and u can't play most of the triple A titles on PC lol , this is 2020 buddy.



Lol, what's the reason you're so toxic hahaha

If you have such a low I.Q. you should really just keep your opinion to yourself.

May aswell add 32GB you won't be able to use......what an absolute idiot hahahaha




geargeeksp said:


> to play modern title like the rdr2, AYA is actually just barely enough for low setting at 800p



I honestly thought you were a young child, really, but after reading throw this thread, I can see you are actually connected to this "project" (I assume it's just an an issue with the English language, but you do seem extremely juvenile).

Granted you have a financial interest in this "project", but please don't come here spewing nonsense and lies in order to boost your "product".

If you are connected with this, it explains why the hardware is so unbalanced. This product just lost the slight amount of interest it may have piqued. I couldn't trust a product from someone like you, no understanding of the basics and requirements, and unwilling to improve them.

If this were ever to make it to market, it would be a shoddy cash grab and then abandoned, for $700 it is clearly best avoided.



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



GBADWB said:


> Do people in this thread not know that the 4500U is a 15W product(and can be configured to be as low as 12W making it on par with the switch at times)? The switch itself is a 10W product...
> 
> Even on CISC architecture, you have to add in that the 4500U is on a 7nm process (being more dense than the nintendo switch) as well as its batteries W/H being 3x bigger than the switches. The only thing going against it(to me at least)  is that no APU is going to be using navi for a while, as all of them will be Vega based for the time being.



Most probably don't, but a fair few if us do.


----------



## StrayGuitarist (Aug 15, 2020)

Flame said:


> i bet it cant even run crysis.
> 
> checkmate atheist



Knowing Windows 10, I guarantee it won't even launch. Not to mention Crysis is really picky about modern hardware..


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2020)

Finally, some interesting news, thanks a lot Prans !
I thought gaming on the go was about to die with the end of the VITA and the overly closed ecosystem of the SWITCH (backward compatibility, what is this ?), but *handheld x86 is a bliss* ! 



Berkiel said:


> Who cares about the Switch being half the price when 10 games with it makes it more expensive in the long run? You can get the Neo, log in to your Steam (or else) account and have access to all your library



Amen to that.
You've got 30 years of PC (and emulated console) gaming at your fingertips, all gamers should be extatic. I funded the SmachZ back in 2017 for 300€, they still seem alive but hey, nothing ventured...





MagnesG said:


> Good luck on getting comfortable thermal capacity / battery life, even with $700 price tag.
> 
> That UFO prototype only last around 1 hour lol on max.




*A 40 minute travel with MGSV or Arkham City/Origins costs 20% of my GPDWin 2 battery, no overheating. A 3 hours game time is on par with BOTW, am I not right ?*

Of course, one can play more reasonnable games, HW, RA3 or SC2 use half this power, while GOOD indies (some are awfully coded like dead or school) or 90's/00's AAA games skyrocket to a 10 hours autonomy.


I would love to see this market expand, the more the merrier !


----------



## spotanjo3 (Aug 15, 2020)

Cool but can it run in Crysis ? If it can do that without a problem then it's impressive with this portable really powerful! If not, that's shame and worthless!

Unfortunately I am not going to get it anyway no matter what because I am not into portable system on the go at all. I will be fine with my powerful latest PC customize modified at home. Yes, I have Nintendo Switch jailbreak but I never used it on the go. It is purpose to be for home use that's all. So, no on the go for me at all. I will skip it but its neat, thought.


----------



## Veho (Aug 15, 2020)

EvilJagaGenius said:


> I wonder what would happen if Valve put their minds to creating a handheld PC gaming device?  That seems like a sort of thing I could see them playing with.


Remember what happened when Valve put their minds to creating a regular gaming PC?


----------



## Axido (Aug 15, 2020)

@Prans Please add a big warning to take this information with a grain of salt, because you should not trust nicely rendered images accompanied by strange-looking prototypes.

This project has "scam" written all over it if they claim to release in 2020 and show off such an early prototype anyone could make in a day.

Does anyone remember the PGS Kickstarter from 2016? The Kickstarter campaign promised a lot, but was fishy from the start and people got insulted for pointing that out. People demanded a working prototype and all they got shown was a Windows-tablet with bluetooth controllers attached that looked nothing like the renders they had shown.
The campaign got cancelled right before it was over. The creators launched a pre-order website and guess what? They posted some minor updates until 2018 and then went completely silent without ever releasing a working product.

Man, back in 2017 or so I even bet that I would pay someones PGS in case they actually delivered it. That's how sure I was that it never ended up being made and I was right all along.

So, yeah, guys. In case there is a way to order this, make sure that the advertised product actually exists. I have to admit, at first I was blinded by the nice specs, but then I realized that those are hard to cram into such a slim design. And when I watched the video, I got very cautious, because that prototype doesn't say anything about the feasibility of such a handheld console.


----------



## Prans (Aug 15, 2020)

Axido said:


> @Prans Please add a big warning to take this information with a grain of salt, because you should not trust nicely rendered images accompanied by strange-looking prototypes.
> 
> This project has "scam" written all over it if they claim to release in 2020 and show off such an early prototype anyone could make in a day.
> 
> ...



from what I learnt, the AYA won't go for pre-orders/crowdfunding. they'll go directly on sale once mass production starts


----------



## Axido (Aug 15, 2020)

Prans said:


> from what I learnt, the AYA won't go for pre-orders/crowdfunding. they'll go directly on sale once mass production starts



That would be great. Tbh, I really hope it will and I'd be one of the first to buy it, but I sure have my doubts until it is released.


----------



## Prans (Aug 15, 2020)

Axido said:


> That would be great. Tbh, I really hope it will and I'd be one of the first to buy it, but I sure have my doubts until it is released.


yeah they're catching a bad rap because of the likes of PGS and Smach Z, which is understandable. you can keep in touch with the progress on the social media accounts I shared. they are mostly active on Discord afaik

I'll also share significant updates if/when I learn more


----------



## Aftershock (Aug 15, 2020)

I prefer the camshell design of the GPD win Max.  I've pre-ordered one of those. I'll keep that for a year or two then sell and get the next GPD device.


----------



## MagnesG (Aug 15, 2020)

Torina said:


> *A 40 minute travel with MGSV or Arkham City/Origins costs 20% of my GPDWin 2 battery, no overheating. A 3 hours game time is on par with BOTW, am I not right ?*


What about the settings of the game? No heat issues? Also not sure about Arkham but MGSV is pretty optimized for low end pc, and new games would require much higher power than before.

The switch is severely underclocked too, and even then the new version only survives around 4.5 hours tops for BOTW, indies >9 hours.

Overall the battery life would always be detrimental to any high end portable experience, even with low power chip.

Still I would always applaud any efforts for these kind of thing though, no matter how unfeasible it is to have a satisfactory experience, affordably.


----------



## anhminh (Aug 15, 2020)

Why would anyone want a console that only play PC game? And you have to play it with no keyboard and mouse too, with no aim assist either. It suck.


----------



## Berkiel (Aug 15, 2020)

anhminh said:


> Why would anyone want a console that only play PC game? And you have to play it with no keyboard and mouse too, with no aim assist either. It suck.


Because games on PC are much cheaper, have actual graphical settings, access to fan made patches or MODS, have you ever heard of mods? Also emulation, have you heard of that before? Because any decent PC can emulate consoles up to the PS3, even the Wii U and nowadays the Switch too.

If a PC game has controller support, which is standard these days and has been since the x360/PS3 era it means you can play it as you would on consoles, with the ability to change resolution, framerate, graphical options like antialiasing, shadows, depth of field...

You sound like you're stuck 20 years in the past if not more, that's weird. PC players don't only play strategical games, and those even exist on consoles too more often than not, srsly.


----------



## emigre (Aug 15, 2020)

Berkiel said:


> Because games on PC are much cheaper, have actual graphical settings, access to fan made patches or MODS, have you ever heard of mods? Also emulation, have you heard of that before? Because any decent PC can emulate consoles up to the PS3, even the Wii U and nowadays the Switch too.
> 
> If a PC game has controller support, which is standard these days and has been since the x360/PS3 era it means you can play it as you would on consoles, with the ability to change resolution, framerate, graphical options like antialiasing, shadows, depth of field...
> 
> You sound like you're stuck 20 years in the past if not more, that's weird. PC players don't only play strategical games, and those even exist on consoles too more often than not, srsly.



I've got a giant boner here just thinking of the visual novels and sidescrollers from Steam I can play on this thing or the Win Max.


----------



## pedro702 (Aug 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> Remember what happened when Valve put their minds to creating a regular gaming PC?


i guess he forgot how amazing the steam boxes sales and demand were ...


----------



## Teletron1 (Aug 15, 2020)

I hope they solved the drifting issues so I can use those controllers on my Switch 

battery issue will be the biggest issue with this like the Nomad it will be a pig


----------



## EvilJagaGenius (Aug 15, 2020)

Veho said:


> Remember what happened when Valve put their minds to creating a regular gaming PC?



I remember the Steam Machines were a commercial failure, but they (along with some other projects of Valve's) did a lot to get gaming on Linux in a playable state.  Now any indie worth their salt (and a couple AAA titles too) comes out with a Linux/SteamOS release.  (I've tried gaming on Linux before Valve made it popular... it was painful)  And I remember the Steam Controller was too weird for it to gain a lot of popularity, but it was one of the first to have gyro controls and those are now standard going forward.  I hear from Splatoon players that they're a nice substitute for mouse and keyboard.  And Valve's put a lot of effort into VR, improving that technology and making it more accessible.

So whether a handheld gaming PC by Valve would be successful or not, I think it could kick off a trend and coax others into making similar machines, improving the tech, and eventually we could get some pretty sweet handhelds out of that effort.


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 15, 2020)

Teletron1 said:


> I hope they solved the drifting issues so I can use those controllers on my Switch
> 
> battery issue will be the biggest issue with this like the Nomad it will be a pig


i am pretty sure they are not inter-exchange-able 

as aya is using its own design~(or nintendo will sue , as they have always done lol)

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



EvilJagaGenius said:


> I remember the Steam Machines were a commercial failure, but they (along with some other projects of Valve's) did a lot to get gaming on Linux in a playable state.  Now any indie worth their salt (and a couple AAA titles too) comes out with a Linux/SteamOS release.  (I've tried gaming on Linux before Valve made it popular... it was painful)  And I remember the Steam Controller was too weird for it to gain a lot of popularity, but it was one of the first to have gyro controls and those are now standard going forward.  I hear from Splatoon players that they're a nice substitute for mouse and keyboard.  And Valve's put a lot of effort into VR, improving that technology and making it more accessible.
> 
> So whether a handheld gaming PC by Valve would be successful or not, I think it could kick off a trend and coax others into making similar machines, improving the tech, and eventually we could get some pretty sweet handhelds out of that effort.


if steam did a handheld , their os might be a thing, but i think smach z tried to be that guy, and u know how that ended (or if it will ever end lol)


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2020)

MagnesG said:


> What about the settings of the game? No heat issues?



You're right, settings are of the essence.
They are always set to minimum for best FPS performance, 16:9 resolution, sometime 4:3 like Arkham, anti aliasing or hi res textures on a 6 inches screen are generally useless.

I personally like to reduce processor consumption by 20% in W10 settings (undervolting is also a good thing), considering I'm not into recent stuff, that's largely enough, and I always have reasonnable temperatures (while even Halo Wars can become really REALLY hot at 100% processor power supply). 



MagnesG said:


> MGSV is pretty optimized for low end pc



That's definitely true, this game is amazing in that regard. 
That's the one that always amaze other people while playing on the go and even convinced some of them to buy a GPD (or to try to mug me, but I seem be quite dissuasive for some reason). 




MagnesG said:


> Still I would always applaud any efforts for these kind of thing though, no matter how unfeasible it is to have a satisfactory experience, affordably.



That's the spirit !
I'm glad to read such positivity here, keep it up !

Talking about unfeasible...My pityful tutorial 'how to play starcraft I on NS' I posted last year convinced me that dedicated x86 handheld projects have to be helped and backed in order to protect future generations from the chore of installing Win98 through Qemu on Nintendo's lawnmowers.


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Aug 15, 2020)

How is it ever going to compete with the Smach Z?


----------



## Berkiel (Aug 15, 2020)

IsaOfTheWorlds said:


> How is it ever going to compete with the Smach Z?


you're joking, right? xD


----------



## HeartfeltDesu (Aug 15, 2020)

Berkiel said:


> you're joking, right? xD



Of course! lol


----------



## Solidsnake451 (Aug 15, 2020)

I want this.


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Aug 15, 2020)

everyone rushing to make a crysis joke


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 16, 2020)

Torina said:


> funded the SmachZ back in 2017 for 300€, they still seem alive but hey, nothing ventured...


SmachZ looks ugly as all hell, no thanks, il take this instead


----------



## ov3rkill (Aug 16, 2020)

Jesus Christ! This is is faster than my potato PC. AMD is on a roll. Damn!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Now imagine the next gen Ryzen 5k series APU. Hopefully, most of those games will be able to play at high settings. The future is bright for PC mobile gaming with AMD.


----------



## tomhanks69 (Aug 16, 2020)

*installs yuzu emulator on Aya-Neo*


----------



## peteruk (Aug 16, 2020)

They stated in a previous video that this is not the finished article and the buttons and build will change

It's purely a proto type so please reserve judgements on the design until it's official release

I really want one of these, will be super useful for me

I'm hoping they decide to add a hdmi out port OR enable usb-c to hdmi with power pass through


----------



## Jokey_Carrot (Aug 16, 2020)

It's cheaper than the iphone x


----------



## HideoKojima (Aug 16, 2020)

That's amazing, I'd get one if I could afford it.

Ps didn't know our community has racists..


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 16, 2020)

They're out of their minds if they think that anyone would want to spend $700

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


----------



## anhminh (Aug 17, 2020)

Berkiel said:


> Because games on PC are much cheaper, have actual graphical settings, access to fan made patches or MODS, have you ever heard of mods? Also emulation, have you heard of that before? Because any decent PC can emulate consoles up to the PS3, even the Wii U and nowadays the Switch too.
> 
> If a PC game has controller support, which is standard these days and has been since the x360/PS3 era it means you can play it as you would on consoles, with the ability to change resolution, framerate, graphical options like antialiasing, shadows, depth of field...
> 
> You sound like you're stuck 20 years in the past if not more, that's weird. PC players don't only play strategical games, and those even exist on consoles too more often than not, srsly.


I mean why would they buy a console that play PC game on tiny screen and controller when they can buy a fully functional PC and play it with both mouse/keyboard and controller.

People are only interested in console for exclusive, no one would buy a console JUST to play PC game.


----------



## fvig2001 (Aug 17, 2020)

I'd be wary of this since given how much power it uses, the cooling would be a problem. I'd bet this would be like GPD Win 1 where it's fun to play the first 10 minutes and then it becomes hard to hold after that. If it has thunderbolt 3, I might get this instead of the GPD Win Max but it's their first product, so maybe on their 3rd generation.


----------



## GBADWB (Aug 17, 2020)

fvig2001 said:


> I'd be wary of this since given how much power it uses, the cooling would be a problem. I'd bet this would be like GPD Win 1 where it's fun to play the first 10 minutes and then it becomes hard to hold after that. If it has thunderbolt 3, I might get this instead of the GPD Win Max but it's their first product, so maybe on their 3rd generation.



TDP is measured in thermal watts(and not electrical watts). Both the 4500U in this aya-neo as well as the M3-7Y30 inside the GPDWin 2 are 15W TDP devices(not sure if the AYA-Neo is going to configure it to 12W or something because its not finalized yet). Visually speaking, the heatsink on the AYA-Neo seems to be larger than the GPDWin 2 so it should theoretically dissipate heat better.


----------



## Berkiel (Aug 17, 2020)

SSG Vegeta said:


> They're out of their minds if they think that anyone would want to spend $700
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


The HP Envy Laptop has similar specs and cost more and it's hard to get because people are buying it like crazy, so don't speak for everyone when you have no clues, thanks.


anhminh said:


> I mean why would they buy a console that play PC game on tiny screen and controller when they can buy a fully functional PC and play it with both mouse/keyboard and controller.
> 
> People are only interested in console for exclusive, no one would buy a console JUST to play PC game.


This a fully functional PC with 10 multipoints touch, WiFi 6, Bluetooth, 512GB of SSD storage. Also it's a handheld form factor, meaning it's like a Nintendo Switch you hold it in your hands, you play, no need to have it on a flat steady surface to sit in front of with a controller in your hands, except it can run any games.

If people were only interested in exclusives, game studios would long have stopped selling multiplatform games and there are much of those than there are exclusives, ask Microsoft, none of their games are consoles exclusives as they're also available on PC natively and on any devices with an internet access with Xcloud nowadays, also again, PC allows for emulation, I don't know what more to say honestly, there aren't any non-arguments you can make that wouldn't prove further it's a non discussion, you decided it's bad without even understanding the product, learn some stuff,



fvig2001 said:


> I'd be wary of this since given how much power it uses, the cooling would be a problem. I'd bet this would be like GPD Win 1 where it's fun to play the first 10 minutes and then it becomes hard to hold after that. If it has thunderbolt 3, I might get this instead of the GPD Win Max but it's their first product, so maybe on their 3rd generation.



18 W is more than enough to run almost any games, that's not impossibe to keep cool, just takes thermal paste,  copper, a fan and appropirately located vents, only poorly designed devices have overeheating issues. So I agree we'll have to see in the reviews that'll be available on YT when it'll be finished but I can tell you already from the screenshots posted on the Discord server,that it runs games like The Witcher 3 below 60°C at 30 FPS.
This is the latest AMD technology, this generation of Accelerated Processing Units have the Smartshift (also in PS5) technology that balances power usage between the CPU and the GPU automatically so that it doesn't waste power and create unnecessary heat, please don't compare this with some old gen device using Intel that, so far, are very less efficient in low wattage situations.
There's a reason manufacturers like Lenovo, Asus, HP, etc, etc... Are all making Renoir equipped laptops and the demand for those APUs is insane, because there are more efficient than anything we've ever seen before for very low power consumption.

Also, no Thunderbolt 3, this technology is very rare still for many reasons, I don't even think you can actually get it on AMD laptops of the highest cost, it takes 3 PCIe lanes and a module on the PCB that needs to be powered, 2017 articles mentions Intel dropped the royalties for it but it doesn't seem to be the case or it'd be more broadly available, it looks more like something that has so many constraints that you need to build your device around it, accept that you'll lose battery life for it, and that the the final product will be much more expensive for the consumer in the end. For what I understand from it, it'll be part of USB 4, so yeah, either buy an Intel Laptop (including Macbooks) or just wait for the technology to be more easy to implement, it's clearly not the case in 2020 in the world.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 17, 2020)

64bitmodels said:


> SmachZ looks ugly as all hell, no thanks, il take this instead



Hey, what do you do of inner beauty ? 

The steam controller always attracted me for some reason, don't you think it's daring on both design and mechanic ?


----------



## anhminh (Aug 17, 2020)

Berkiel said:


> This a fully functional PC with 10 multipoints touch, WiFi 6, Bluetooth, 512GB of SSD storage. Also it's a handheld form factor, meaning it's like a Nintendo Switch you hold it in your hands, you play, no need to have it on a flat steady surface to sit in front of with a controller in your hands, except it can run any games.
> 
> If people were only interested in exclusives, game studios would long have stopped selling multiplatform games and there are much of those than there are exclusives, ask Microsoft, none of their games are consoles exclusives as they're also available on PC natively and on any devices with an internet access with Xcloud nowadays, also again, PC allows for emulation, I don't know what more to say honestly, there aren't any non-arguments you can make that wouldn't prove further it's a non discussion, you decided it's bad without even understanding the product, learn some stuff,



This is not fully functional PC. Even mouse isn't accurate for aiming sometime and you say your big fat chicken tendy finger on tiny touch screen is more accurate? Also it have what? 20 button at max? Not enough to cover half of the short cut on normal keyboard. It is a fucking handheld that try to play PC game, it not a PC no matter what spec it got. The game it run would be design with mouse and keyboard most of the time so it just try to run something it not. 

Also remind me how that work for Xbone on last gen? Being lack of exclusive and big first party tittle? Being a Steam Box now won't bring back its player base that they lost from the last gen. If exclusive isn't a big deal then PC master race wouldn't have to bend then back over to try and emulate console. They even have to deal with game breaking bug and shit on high end PC that cost them thousand dollars and yet they still want it. The best chance this "PC" got is it can at least run Wii U and Ps3 emulator or else it will just be another Steam box that no one want to talk about again.


----------



## GBADWB (Aug 17, 2020)

anhminh said:


> This is not fully functional PC. Even mouse isn't accurate for aiming sometime and you say your big fat chicken tendy finger on tiny touch screen is more accurate? Also it have what? 20 button at max? Not enough to cover half of the short cut on normal keyboard. It is a fucking handheld that try to play PC game, it not a PC no matter what spec it got. The game it run would be design with mouse and keyboard most of the time so it just try to run something it not.
> 
> Also remind me how that work for Xbone on last gen? Being lack of exclusive and big first party tittle? Being a Steam Box now won't bring back its player base that they lost from the last gen. If exclusive isn't a big deal then PC master race wouldn't have to bend then back over to try and emulate console. They even have to deal with game breaking bug and shit on high end PC that cost them thousand dollars and yet they still want it. The best chance this "PC" got is it can at least run Wii U and Ps3 emulator or else it will just be another Steam box that no one want to talk about again.



You are aware that even on the PC space, there are exclusives right. Most RTS and Mobas exist on the PC space, as well as half of the more popular MMO's are basically exclusively PC. Being able to emulate console exclusives is just icing on the cake.


There is always a subset of people who go for multiplat stuff and not for exclusives. By your logic, no one would be using linux for gaming, as there are a subset of games that work only for windows due to various reasons(launcher not being made for other OS, DRM, anti cheat) but linux gaming is actually growing on its own with the development of Proton.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Aug 17, 2020)

Torina said:


> Hey, what do you do of inner beauty ?
> 
> The steam controller always attracted me for some reason, don't you think it's daring on both design and mechanic ?


i think its daring in the fact you wouldnt be able to play games with it
even the fucking gpd win max looks better, and the thing is so much bigger from its older counterparts it might as well be a fully fledged gaming laptop


----------



## Pickle_Rick (Aug 18, 2020)

AkiraKurusu said:


> Oh no. Ohhh noooooo.
> 
> They screwed up the buttons and the analog sticks, by copying Xbox. That's dumb, and alienates those who never use Xbox controllers.
> 
> ...


Quite a large percentage of PC games only have button icons for Xbox controllers. Not to mention xinput is far better supported in PC games. (DualShock uses DirectInput.)


----------



## osaka35 (Aug 18, 2020)

AMD 4500U? Not too shabby. Definitely not useless, but definitely niche.


----------



## ganons (Aug 18, 2020)

Rail Fighter said:


> I guess it's capable of running the Yuzu emulator.



Don't expect it to be amazing. I have an 4800U laptop, Zelda chokes hard. Mario Kart 8 gets about 40 FPS.

Cemu botw was quite disappointing, around 18fps


----------



## geargeeksp (Aug 18, 2020)

ganons said:


> Don't expect it to be amazing. I have an 4800U laptop, Zelda chokes hard. Mario Kart 8 gets about 40 FPS.
> 
> Cemu botw was quite disappointing, around 18fps



I think ur number sounds about right , but our screen is only 800p 
so how about u change ur resolution from 1080p or 2.5k before talking about the speed?

Cheers

Lee

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



ov3rkill said:


> Jesus Christ! This is is faster than my potato PC. AMD is on a roll. Damn!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Now imagine the next gen Ryzen 5k series APU. Hopefully, most of those games will be able to play at high settings. The future is bright for PC mobile gaming with AMD.


I think AMD is indeed on a roll here~

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



tomhanks69 said:


> *installs yuzu emulator on Aya-Neo*


some tested on their 4500u ~ 

and I don't think Nintendo will like the result like at ALL lol

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



peteruk said:


> They stated in a previous video that this is not the finished article and the buttons and build will change
> 
> It's purely a proto type so please reserve judgements on the design until it's official release
> 
> ...



thx man, but u can just get a type-c to hdmi cable or get it docked lol like you know , on the switch ~


----------



## Hanafuda (Aug 18, 2020)

I’m on my phone, not gonna read 7 pages to see if asked but,  what’s the point of the detachable controls? Some Switch games make use of motion controls but when would it be thing for this?? Is it just to make it an even more blatant Switch tail-rider, or am I missing something?

And, why not just get a top shelf tablet and a good Bluetooth controller?? Just for more longterm reliable support, if nothing else.


----------



## Prans (Aug 18, 2020)

Hanafuda said:


> I’m on my phone, not gonna read 7 pages to see if asked but,  what’s the point of the detachable controls? Some Switch games make use of motion controls but when would it be thing for this?? Is it just to make it an even more blatant Switch tail-rider, or am I missing something?
> 
> And, why not just get a top shelf tablet and a good Bluetooth controller?? Just for more longterm reliable support, if nothing else.


to double as a Windows tablet I presume. Although on the smaller side of the spectrum, it will still be pretty portable and offer full Windows features/apps.


----------



## SSG Vegeta (Aug 18, 2020)

Berkiel said:


> The HP Envy Laptop has similar specs and cost more and it's hard to get because people are buying it like crazy, so don't speak for everyone when you have no clues, thanks.
> 
> This a fully functional PC with 10 multipoints touch, WiFi 6, Bluetooth, 512GB of SSD storage. Also it's a handheld form factor, meaning it's like a Nintendo Switch you hold it in your hands, you play, no need to have it on a flat steady surface to sit in front of with a controller in your hands, except it can run any games.
> 
> ...





I'm not speaking for everyone & don't ever tell me what to do.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

cant wait to try out nintendo switch emulator on this!

https://yuzu-emu.org/


----------



## Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee (Sep 18, 2020)

xenocard said:


> cant wait to try out nintendo switch emulator on this!


troll?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 18, 2020)

Pokemon_Tea_Sea_Jee said:


> troll?


what do you mean Troll? where do you see me trolling?


----------



## Prans (Sep 18, 2020)

xenocard said:


> cant wait to try out nintendo switch emulator on this!
> 
> https://yuzu-emu.org/


They did share a video on Discord of AYA running Super Mario Odyssey but that's the only one I've seen.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 19, 2020)

Prans said:


> They did share a video on Discord of AYA running Super Mario Odyssey but that's the only one I've seen.



it should be powerful enough to play Wii, Wii U, Game Cube, Switch, PS3 alongside Overwatch 1 &2 and diabo 4

it will be the perfect handheld PC as much as i want a GPD Win MAX, i like the controller style of this one


----------

